# Whynter Humi or New Air from Wineadors?



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

What say ye? 

I am in the market for my first new humidor in quite a while, I picked up the hobby about 6 years ago and had worked on a beautiful collection. Unfortunately some degenerate decided to rob my home and took my most prized possession being the humidor that I had worked so hard to fill, the humidor itself wasnt extravagant but it was a solid piece and but the gems inside were very near and dear to my heart. 

So I am now in the progress of re-building, the [email protected][email protected]$ cant keep me down! 

I found this site and have been flipping through pages and pages of information, I like the idea of a Wineador like the two mentioned but I dont have any real knowledge of any of these brands. It seems that both get pretty good reviews based off my searches on this site but was curious if you guys could chip in on some advice in my selection.


Thanks in advance!

Jared


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Welcome! I've recently acquired a Whynter 251s and couldn't be happier. Simple quick setup and zero maintenance so far. Using 6 65% bovedas and a tray of basically dry 65% beads. Been rock solid for months!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

I really like my CC-300 and can be found pretty cheap on sale at Sam's and Home Depot. Ready to go out of the box with the addition of Kitty Litter.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a NewAir myself but it's been reported they are same unit manufactured by the same company just different branding and configurations. My NewAir has been rock solid since day 1 and I hear the Whynters are just as reliable as expected.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Were you planning on buying the premade wineador? Or buying the cooler and converting it?


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

I went ahead and picked up the Whynter since it was on sale for $200 bucks at home depot, free shipping even. Now I just need to decide on Heartfelt beads or an electronic system for humidification.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SBjanderson said:


> I went ahead and picked up the Whynter since it was on sale for $200 bucks at home depot, free shipping even. Now I just need to decide on Heartfelt beads or an electronic system for humidification.


Beads won't malfunction and jack your rh up to 90..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Something I did not think of, do those electronic units do that often? I have no experience with them.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

SBjanderson said:


> I went ahead and picked up the Whynter since it was on sale for $200 bucks at home depot, free shipping even. Now I just need to decide on Heartfelt beads or an electronic system for humidification.


If I'm not mistaken, what they're running for $200 is the 1.2 cu. ft. model. It's pretty small. I would have ponied up the extra $100 for the 2.5 cu. ft. But, you sure won't need an electronic system. In fact, it's small enough that I would opt for Bovedas over HF beads.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SBjanderson said:


> Something I did not think of, do those electronic units do that often? I have no experience with them.


I don't know. Mine turned my cabinet into a freakin rain forest in no time. That was years ago.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stashman (Jun 17, 2017)

I recently purchased the Whynter 251S and 2 lbs of HF beads.
My temp and RH are everywhere except where they should be...
I live in the SF Bay Area and temps have been 90+ ambient and 
If you live anywhere hot I'm sure your gonna have the same wild 
swings as I am. My place also does not have AC, so it's 90+ inside too!
I've tried everything, but it's just the nature of the
beast. Air can only hold so much water at a given temp.
So I have to keep an eye out everyday for it. 
Knowing what I know now, I'd of stuck to just buying a handful of
sticks at my B&M whenever I needed them. :-(
I even added a new "HumidiCup" humidifier, it's a lot like cigar oasis,
But is MFG'd a little better and doesn't have the green flower foam.
It does it's job, but I'm afraid, in my case, there's no "quick fix" when
it comes to temp and RH. 
When the outside temps are in the low 70's
The unit (Whynter) works as intended, but anything above 77 then things start 
getting wonkie. RH will start dipping into the mid 50', etc. UGH!!!

The wineador idea is neat, but the thermoelectric models don't seem to
be the best in regards to a long-term investmemt, or maintenance.
There are LOTS of poor reviews in regards to them lasting anywhere close
to 2 years. A compressor driven model may be more expensive to maintain, 
but has the parts available to maintain it, just like a refrigerator does and will
Last much longer in the long-run...

I hope this helps someone who may be struggling as I did a LOT of 
research myself and just couldn't figure out WHY I couldn't get my
Whynter to stabalize, until I started looking at the old air-conditioning
manuals I had when I was back in college and remembering the laws that
govern temp and RH.

Best to everyone and have a great week ahead! PUFF 💨💨💨💨💨


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Stashman said:


> I recently purchased the Whynter 251S and 2 lbs of HF beads.
> My temp and RH are everywhere except where they should be...
> I live in the SF Bay Area and temps have been 90+ ambient and
> If you live anywhere hot I'm sure your gonna have the same wild
> ...


I understand you are frustrated with you're inability to figure this out, but that's no reason to hand out patently bad advice. Compressor fridges by nature sap humidity. They ARE NOT to be used for cigar storage unless the cigars are in tupperdors placed inside the fridge. The upshot of your experience should be: IF YOU LIVE IN A PLACE WITH NO A/C THAT GETS TO 90°F INSIDE DON'T EXPECT YOUR WINEADOR TO FUNCTION PROPERLY!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Im also in the North Bay area, we have recently had weeks of 105+F weather. I have a wineadore and a Fridgeadore in a un-cooled garage.
Now its difficult to keep a decent RH in both of these units but with a little thought and work it can be done.
My fridgeadore just sucks out the humidity when the compressor kicks in, i have it on a controller that controls both temp and humidity(inkbird brand), the temp is wired to the main unit, so when it gets to 70F it kicks in and stops when it gets down to 62F, the humidity side is hooked up to a humidifier that kicks in when the humidity gets down to 60% and stops when it gets to 67% so there is just about 5 mins every 1 1/2 hrs when the humidity is low, so i have my sticks in Tups and i also keep the boxed sticks in there.

The wineadore for me is more difficult in summer, not much room for a humidifier so its just Tups with Bovidas, also have some KL in there, im really only using it for temp, keeps a constant 65F day and night, its a Vinotemp 4 shelf unit, quite easy to control the RH in winter. Will eventually get some drawers for it which should help a lot.

So for you, use Tups inside the wineadore with Bovidas and let the wineadore take care of the temp and bovidas take care of the humidity.


----------



## Stashman (Jun 17, 2017)

Fusion: quote - So for you, use Tups inside the wineadore with Bovidas and let the wineadore take care of the temp and bovidas take care of the humidity.

That's about what I had thought too... there's no way the RH is ever going to be right, in regards to my unit and it's location. I had thought about using it just for the temp control, as that's basically all it's good for presently...

And Curmudgeonista, you're right too. I Wasnt trying to give bad advice regarding the wineador idea, except for the reality I had intended, and that was for the long run the thermoelectric units are really not a long term solution as the units are built fairly cheap (look inside to see) and as far as maintenance there's really no parts available for "most" units. They're almost disposable:-(
My intent was to say that at least with a compressor driven model you're able to replace the compressor and all the parts as they're readily available... But again, you're right they "SUCK" the humidity tight out of the air! BUT they both suck humidity... And basically that's what refrigeration is, a means of removing heat, not adding cold. And when you remove heat you're also removing the level of moisture that is available in that temperature.
And that stands for both thermo and compressor models. 

I think that Fusion nailed it, and that exactly what I'm going to do. By placing my sticks in a nice set of sealed Tupperware style products and using Bovedas is about the best option I may have.
Amazon here I come &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## JerseyJunker (Jul 18, 2017)

I have had both units. The Whynter unit has better quality. They racks are a little better built and the door is not sharp like it is on the Newair. I am not sure what size you want but you can't go wrong.


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

JerseyJunker said:


> I have had both units. The Whynter unit has better quality. They racks are a little better built and the door is not sharp like it is on the Newair. I am not sure what size you want but you can't go wrong.


Thats what I like to hear, I just picked on up, should be here on Sunday. Grabbed a bunch of bovedas, including some of their big 320g and a few other goodies.

My father is an outstanding craftsman with a nice wood working shop, so I am ordering some spanish cedar and am going to be putting another drawer in the unit as well.


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE (Nov 28, 2016)

I have the Whynter I purchased on sale from Amazon in December of 2016. I have Kitty Litter in it and the Temp and Humi have been holding steady since I got it. Highly recommend.


----------

